# Ausschreibung Beinhart Club Tour



## uwe50 (5. Januar 2013)

Von Mainz nach St.-Amarin (400 Hm) sind es etwa 350 km. Der Ort befindet sich 30 km nÃ¶rdlich von MÃ¼hlhausen, direkt unterhalb vom âLe Grande Ballonâ. Mit 1424 Meter ist es der hÃ¶chste Gipfel der SÃ¼dvogesen. Links und rechts vom âVallÃ©e de la Thurâ fÃ¤hrt man durchschnittlich auf die HÃ¶he von 1.200 Meter. Im Normalfall erklimmt man die (ersten) 800 HÃ¶henmeter Ã¼ber ForststraÃen oder leicht ansteigende Singeltrails. Als Belohnung winken herrliche Aussichten und bis Ã¼ber 10 km lange, meist flÃ¼ssig zu bewÃ¤ltigende Abfahrten. Vorher gibt es fast immer die MÃ¶glichkeit zur gemÃ¼tlichen Einkehr in einer der vielen âAubergesâ.


Beinhart Club Mitglieder kÃ¶nnen hier die Einladung direkt herunterladen.


----------



## uwe50 (26. Januar 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Von Mainz nach St.-Amarin (400 Hm) sind es etwa 350 km. Der Ort befindet sich 30 km nördlich von Mühlhausen, direkt unterhalb vom Le Grande Ballon. Mit 1424 Meter ist es der höchste Gipfel der Südvogesen. Links und rechts vom Vallée de la Thur fährt man durchschnittlich auf die Höhe von 1.200 Meter. Im Normalfall erklimmt man die (ersten) 800 Höhenmeter über Forststraßen oder leicht ansteigende Singeltrails. Als Belohnung winken herrliche Aussichten und bis über 10 km lange, meist flüssig zu bewältigende Abfahrten. Vorher gibt es fast immer die Möglichkeit zur gemütlichen Einkehr in einer der vielen Auberges.
> 
> 
> Beinhart Club Mitglieder können hier die Einladung direkt herunterladen.



Es gibt noch freie Plätze ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

